# Who is that in the mirror???



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

After years of looking at a reflection to comb my hair, while brushing my teeth, checking to see if'n my tie is knotted, my face is clean, etc I looked, I mean really, really deep down looked and was surpised to see an old(er) person looking back at me.........
Those character lines, maybe small webbing in the corners of the eyes and mouth, first noticed years ago, have greatly deepened. The skin tight and smooth just yesterday, so it seems, is today leathered in appearance.
Hair once brown, now mostly white almost a sliver sheen to it.

Guess I'm just wondering where did I go???


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I totally understand. I think I see my mother looking back at me now. Even though Mom died 20 ys younger than I am now. but, I have come to the conclusion that each chapter in life has it's good and bad parts. So..we are older and look it...I understand my parents more now, both are gone now .that I don't have them. Remember we are just on a journey so we need to make ourselves enjoy the view along the way. Sure, I and most of us have had a few "bumps" in the road...Now, to make my appointment to get my hair coloed..don't know why it always wants to turn white...hmm..


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey Hey Hey. Went to the big FOUR 0 class reunion I asked what room the dinner was in and went in. My fisrt thought was "WHO ARE ALL THESE OLD PEOPLE?" Some got better with age like you and me. Genetics I guess huh?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

It always comes as a surprise when I see people my own age. I keep thinking they sure look old but for some reason I don't think that about myself.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm with Pancho (why do people younger than me look older?), but I do try to take care of myself, but who is that old lady in my mirror (need to buy new mirrors). I figure that's why our eye-sight goes bad: so we can't see that aging face, right? But I figure I'm good cause I don't have any terrible health problems right now.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Men look better with age, women, not so much. 

I saw my mom looking back at me the other day so I dyed my hair a totally different colour. lol


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

My wife is more beautiful today than 31 years ago.

Me, not so much.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Most men don't worry as much about how they look.
Women seem to worry a lot more about how they look.
Some women get better looking with age.
Maybe it is something in how we accept aging.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

yes, I must have that same mirror . . . . .

It snuck right up on us, didn't it? 
While we were busy working, raising families, practicing all the small daily details of life, including animal husbandry, repetetive work issues, etc etc.

Then, I realized one day, that many of the grocery stores younger check out people thought I was frowning......I wasn't. I also remembered that when I was younger, it seemed that middle aged folk were always frowning. What ever life has given me, I've worked with it; dealt with it as I can/could. So, maybe that is what is showing on my face.... who knows?
The fun part about some people thinking I am frowning, is that I can make a joke and they dont know if I'm kidding or not . . . . . By the time I come back to the store, they've figured it out- or someone who knew me told them.

(but many of the 'old' men I know that are my age, dont think I'm frowning. They smile at me with a happy light in their eyes. They recognize me for who I am. That is ,a happy person, at least most of the time) Please dont take that the wrong way--they 'know' me because they've spoken to me, had a beer with me, sat next to me while attending out kids musicals etc.....


----------

